# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Viestilinkit sekoilevat

## Antero Alku

Olenko ainoa, joka on ruksannut foorumin käyttöliittymän niin, että se näyttää viestit järjestyksessä viimeinen ylinnä?

No, tämän voi tehdä, mutta ilmeisesti viestien linkkaussysteemissä ei ole otettu tätä huomioon. Kun nyt lainaukseen nimen perään tulee linkkipainike lainattuun viestiin, se viittaa viestiketjun sivuun ja viestiin. Linkki näyttä toimivan niin, että ensin haetaan viestiketjun sivu siinä järjestyksessä, kun sivut ovat jos niitä katsotaan uusin viesti viimeisenä. Sitten linkki etsii viestinumeron, eikä piittaa siitä, vaikka ei viestiä löydykään.

Esim. ketjussa "Mitä, jos Helsingin metro olisikin pikaraitiotie?" tällä hetkellä uusin viesti viittaa Petterin viestiin, joka on vain muutama viesti aiemmin, eli samalla sivulla kuin nyt uusin viesti. Sivuja on nyt 21. Minulla sivu 21 on se sivu, jolta ketju alkaa. Linkki siis viekin ketjun ekalle sivulle, eikä lainattuun viestiin.

Voisikos tämän jotenkin korjata? Miksi ylipäätään tuo linkki viittaa ketjun sivuun, kun siinä on kumminkin viestin numero, joka on yksiselitteinen viestin tunniste?

Antero

----------


## vko

Bugi on vBSEO:ssa ja siitä on ilmoitettu sen kehittäjille.

----------


## Antero Alku

Nyt päivityksen ja uuden ilmeen jälkeen on tällainen ongelma:

Katselen siis edelleen viestejä periaatteella uusin ylimpänä. Kun menen ketjuun painamalla "näytä ensimmäinen lukematon" -nappulaa, se vie minut aina ketjun sivulle 1. Siellä ei tietenkään ole ensimmäistä lukematonta, joka on todennäköisesti ketjussa suurimmalla sivunumerolla. Mutta nappula toimii kuin katselisin viestejä nurinperin-nurinperin. Että uusin viesti olisi viestiketjun sivulla 1.

Onko tämä nyt korjattavissa vai ongelma, jonka vain kehittäjä voi ratkaista seuraavassa päivityksessä?

Antero

----------

